

JQuery.Deferred is the most important client-side tool you have - dkf
http://eng.wealthfront.com/2012/12/jquerydeferred-is-most-important-client.html

======
shaydoc
yes jQuery.Deferred is a very elegant solution to nested callbacks et all....
I have got it at the heart of the Single Page Application Architecture I am
building currently.

e.g. stionaJS.DAL.authenticate(creds) .pipe(listDomains)
.done(withMultiUserDomain) .done(withSingleUserDomain)
.fail(failedAuthentication);

~~~
shaydoc
I hasten to add, combining this with KnockoutJS works wonders!

------
amy_seqmedia
I really like the fact that jQuery's AJAX methods were converted to support
this.

